# Planted my garden



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

So I planted my garden yesterday. Home Depot messed with me though. Seeds were buy one get one free there. So I stocked up. My old chart went out the window. I still have some of the herb seeds to plant, but all the veggies are in the ground. I did have a few that were started early this month as seed. The cold did not kill them all.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I figured it was about time to hear from you...:Laugh:

Even up here in Ohio they say plant your peas on St Paddy's Day!! My son is thinking about tilling his garden but he still has plenty of time... Memorial Day is when most gardens are set out. 

Make sure to post some pics as your gardens grows... I think all of us would love to see your progress.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have blooms on the 'mater plants here!!


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

Bah!!! We have snow on our Crocus and Snowdrops...:sigh:

I did plant lettuce this week...


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My neighbor did put out some onions. Our snow is gone, but it is common for us to get more... one year we got 14" in April. Too risky for a garden this early...:sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It's gonna be touch and go tonite . . forecast is for low of 37 . . if it gets any lower than that, I'll be replanting everything! I do have the plants I did not put in the ground safely in the garage, so it will not be disasterous . . I just won't have the head start I was trying for.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

SABL said:


> I figured it was about time to hear from you...:Laugh:
> 
> Even up here in Ohio they say plant your peas on St Paddy's Day!! My son is thinking about tilling his garden but he still has plenty of time... Memorial Day is when most gardens are set out.
> 
> Make sure to post some pics as your gardens grows... I think all of us would love to see your progress.


The weather did not want to work with me. Not to mention I am find out how much time the wife and kid take. I am hoping with the better weather to get out there and do some more though.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We dodged a bullit here . . temps got in the high 30's but that was enough to sting my Basil . . that's about all that was hurt, and it is almost a weed, so it should come back

Blooms on Peppers today


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Well looks like I over planted my tubs. Did not expect so much to come up. The corn is taking off like a weed. There is a tomato plant in front of it.

The next picture is more tomatoes, a blackberry bush, peppers and carrots behind that.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Eggplants, peppers, zucchini and cucumbers in the back, basil up front.

I have to search to see what is happening to the aloe plant. The only thing I can think of is it was getting the run off from the roof and soaking it like crazy. So I pulled it closer to the house to see if that helps.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

They all look pretty good! That does look like too much water on the Aloe . . we have had a lot of rain here lately and some of mine look like that also.

I have 'maters . . a couple of dozen that I just noticed yesterday. it's been on the cool side here lately so I was suprised. The Peppers have lots of bloomsbut no peppers yet!. Beans have climed up about 4 feet and are starting to do blossoms.

I harvested two handfulls of Cilantro yesterday to go into the beans I was cooking. The Basil os doing good also!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

So, uh..................where's the update??

My garden is doing great!! All 2 mater plants have maters.....one as big as a half-dollar (do they still mint them things??). Rosemary bush is doing fine after a transplant and has really grown!! Gotta water it almost each evening or gets droopy.... need to move indoors for Winter. If I need more I will wait til the neighbor goes to sleep...... Nah, won't really do that but will go raid my son's garden!! If he keeps the weeds out of it....had a bumper crop of weeds last year but didn't see any instructions for canning or freezing....:4-dontkno.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Once it warmed up, the garden exploded . . green beans did much better than in years past. We got a dozen or so servings and gave away another 4-5 servings. I pulled the vines just before we left for Delaware . . they were going into decline with theh hotter weather.

'maters and peppers are feeding most of the block while I am gone. I have three neihbors who are picking. This is my first year to grow the Habanero peppers . . they mature a little later than the Jalapenos and Cayunnes do. They are in a pot so will be more contained than the others.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Geez.......your garden has produced and gone past prime for the beans. I'll be lucky to have a ripe mater by mid July....:sigh: Bout all I can do is take a snip of rosemary..... brush the back of my hand against it and it smells great!!


----------



## Brother Bill (May 25, 2010)

Glad to see there's some of you here that don't mind getting your hands dirty. We were a bit late getting ours in this year. We were busy trying to get our old house sold and had to put the garden on the back burner. Doin' a bit better now.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'll be starting the fall garden seeds around mid July . . by then overnite temps will no longer be in the 70's and the 'maters will stop puting on . . The Fall crop will produce until early November, sometimes later depending on the temps.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Mine is admittedly not doing well this year. I blame myself. It seems watering every other day, even with water in the base of some of the pots, was not enough. Corn died off and the peas. The zucchini and squash are so so. Not getting as many as tomatoes as last year. I did revive one sickly blue berry bush I had got though. The other one grew like crazy. The blackberry plant is growing like crazy. I've gotten a few carrots so far but I think growing in totes has made them rather short. Herbs of course are doing great.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

AAAAAKKKK!!!!

I had a flat of seedlings for the Fall garden . . . 'maters, peppers, several herbs. They were most up to two, three inches. 

We had a freakish storm yesterday with hail and it wiped the little darlings out! Beat them all to hell. I lost the whole crop!

Well . . now I start over and cross my fingers I can find the ones I like at the garden centers . . Rats!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

simpswr said:


> AAAAAKKKK!!!!
> 
> I had a flat of seedlings for the Fall garden . . . 'maters, peppers, several herbs. They were most up to two, three inches.
> 
> ...


Do what??...........Second crop?? I've harvested 4 'maters so far........and have my eye on a few that are real close. My kid has plenty of 'maters set, but no ripe ones. Same goes for my neighbor.....gotta get em out quick if you want to pick in July. August will be a different story....I remember staying up til the wee hours of the morning canning 'maters. Used to bring bushel baskets of 'em home and wash them in the bathtub.....scald, peel, get'em boilin', and pack them in quart jars....boiling water bath...set them out on the table and remove the rings in the morning. Average year would be 200+ qts of 'maters. 

The rest of the late summer involved blanching and freezing the corn and beans. Early summer was consumed by cukes and making pickles....mostly dill or bread-and-butter. Early fall was the time for baking the pumpkins and freezing the results after running them through a food processor.... you just don't get that kind of pumpkin from a can.....holiday pies were outstanding!! In between all of the cultivated produce I also picked blackberries and made my own jam....the chiggers I could do without, but they were part of the scheme of things...

Getting back to Rich......and his second crop. I hope you do better with the second batch after the loss of your seedlings. I'm still jealous of the fact that you have harvested a first crop and are so greedy as to attempt a second. Keep an eye on your mailbox..... I may invest in some gasoline to make the trip down your way and throw some rocks at it....:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I wish I had room for a larger garden . . mine is about 10' X 15' or so . . the only space available on this lot! 

The Fall garden is always more productive than the Spring garden down here. Fewer bugs and once we get past August, much longer growing season. Maters won't put on unless the overnite temps are in the 70's, and we loose that around eary to mid July . I usually set the seeds when I pull the spring maters so that they are ready to put in the ground late August. Once the temps moderate ( takes a hurricane in the Gulf to break the dog days ) the plants take off and come fall, put on like crazy. 

The Fall garden will do well into late October and with luck thru late November until the first frost.

The peppers on the otherhand, thrive in the heat. They are putting on like crazy right now. They will have a second season in the Fall, but the summer is their time to boogie!

Herbs do ok unless we have a lot of rain ( which we have lately ) . . I do a second planting of Cilantro but most of the rest will do ok thru the summer and into the Fall. They are mostly in pots so I can control the water to some extent.

Come on down . . I could use some help!!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I have no diggable area for a vege garden so went for a container garden - have only had it set up for 3 weeks but all seems to be going OK - I will get another couple of tubs (they are 1mx45cmx37cm) and soil soon so I can do a second planting to enable successive cropping times - well that's the theory anyways
Back tub has 2 normal size tomato plants and one (the center one) grape tomato plant plus some leftover carrot & lettuce seedlings.
Front tub has carrots, few different cos-style lettuces and cucumbers.
A couple of round pots have spring onions and more leftover lettuce seedlings - also have some coriander and parsley happening in some other pots.

at planting with seedlings:










2 weeks later:










now the tomatoes are flowering :grin: just got to keep bugs from eating them all before I get to :sigh: This is my first vege garden in containers (had biggish dug gardens at previous house) and my first at this house so will be a bit of an experiment.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck with the garden, zulu......looks nice. We're about done here in Ohio....time to take a good look at what is left worth salvaging. Many gardens have already been tilled under or mown down. I'm thinking about the worth of trying to protect my 'maters from the first frost when it comes......the cool temps are causing black-spot on many of the fruits. Haven't given up yet, we are still due for "Indian Summer". Not happy with the heirloom tomatoes.......very few did *not* split. I'll still try them next year by saving seeds from fruits that are unblemished....if I get any. 

What names are the tomatoes you have planted?? ie. Marglobe, Rutgers, Beefsteak,...etc. I planted 'Black Brandywine' and 'Old Time Tasty'.....OTT is a non-repeat but the BB is very good for table use. The color is kinda odd and checking ripeness is done by gentle touch. I wish I could find the seeds for another heirloom I grew back in the 80's....the seeds came from my ex's grandfather....the ripe fruits were green. Talk about strange looks when I pulled a green 'mater out of my lunch pail and sliced it up to put on my sammich.....:laugh:

Another decision I have to make is when to bring my rosemary bush inside.....not hardy in this region and will not survive the winter. I have taken many clippings and used for all kinds of cooking.....one of my favorite herbs!! The thing grows like a weed and I have been trying to give away sprigs to just about all my relatives and neighbors. 

That was the extent of my garden for the year.....2 'maters and 1 rosemary bush. The biggest garden I have had for 15yrs and a far cry from earlier endeavours of 10,000 sq ft.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If the black spot is on the bottom of the 'maters, it could be a calcium deficiency . . next time you make hevos-rancheros, crush the eggshells and spread around the base of the plant . . see if that helps


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The full-size tomatoes are Apollos - I used to always go with Grosse Lisse but couldn't get any at my nursery this year - just bad timing they were out of them and I didn't want to have to go back later. The grape tomatoes are Sweet Grape.
I haven't had a vege garden for over ten years now so it will take a while to remember all the little bits and pieces I learnt from my other gardens - and this is the first container vege garden I've ever had too :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, Rich......don't know what the deficiency might be. I dug out about two 5gal buckets of existing soil and used pure "Miracle Grow" garden soil for the planting medium. Scott's may have grown a record setting 'mater in the stuff but it didn't do squat for my puny plants.....:4-dontkno I watered when the weather was dry, to avoid the fruit splitting, but it didn't do much good. Didn't get the black spots til the temps dropped....none on the blossom end and all is on the upper surface of the 'maters. 



Now to see if this will post......got sidetracked (was looking for pics to post) and one of my kids called.

*Edit*

That's how long it took me to post.......zulu made a post when I wasn't looking....:laugh:

I will have to check the 'maters zulu planted....never heard of them in this area.


----------

